# Haus Vernetzung 2 DSL Anschlüsse Fragen über Fragen!



## Maniskryptus (20. August 2013)

*Haus Vernetzung 2 DSL Anschlüsse Fragen über Fragen!*

Servus, 

vorab möchte ich gleich sagen das ich mir nicht Sicher bin ob das hier das richtige Forum ist, falls es nich hier her gehört Bitte Verschieben. 


So nun zu meinen Fragen!

Ich habe vor alle Computer im Haus, per Netzwerk miteinander zu Vernetzen! Und generell alle Netzwerkfähigen Geräte. 

Im Haus befinden sich 2 T.Online DSL Anschlüsse. Einer im Untergeschoss und einer im Dachgeschoss. Demnach auch 2 Router von der Telekom. Beide haben auch den Festnetz IP Anschluss. 

Im Untergeschoss sind folgende dinge angeschlossen. 

--- Telekom Router 700V ---
- PC 1
- PC 2 
- PC 3
- Eine Art Wlan Repeater über Lan Kabel => Gegenstelle per Lan Kabel an dem Telekom Sat Receiver
- Diverse Wlan geräte

Im Obegeschoss sind folgende Geräte

--- Telekom Router 921V ---
- PC 1
- HP Proliant Mini Server (Ab nächste Woche Freitag)
- Wlan für Diverse geräte
- 20 Meter Lan Kabel bis ins andere Zimmer an eine Fritz Box Cable ( Fungiert als Hub/Router, um Internet im Wohnzimmer zu Verteilen)
- von der Fritz Box per Kabel an den Telekom Receiver
- Von der Fritz Box per Kabel an die Playstation 3
- Von der Fritz Box auch Wlan an diverse Geräte

Alle Router haben Gigabit Netzwerk. 

Jetzt möchte ich das in Zukunft auch die PCs, bzw das ganze Netzwerk im Untergeschoss, auf den Zukünftigen Server zugreifen können. 

Problem an der Sache ist, ich möchte nicht die beiden DSL Anschlüsse zusammenlegen. Jeder PC sollte das Internet nutzen das er jetzt auch Nutzt! 

Ich hoffe ich habs einigermaßen Verständlich Erklärt! 


Tipps? Lösungen? 

Greez
Benny


----------



## TeKila (20. August 2013)

*AW: Haus Vernetzung 2 DSL Anschlüsse Fragen über Fragen!*

Am einfachsten wäre es dem HP-Miniserver eine zweite Netzwerkkarte zu verpassen und ihn direkt per Kabel mit beiden Netzwerken zu verbinden.

Alternativ den Server an einen Switch und vom Switch an beide Netzwerke.
In diesem Fall musst Du allerdings die IP-Konfiguration am Server selbst übernehmen und kannst ihn nicht über DHCP laufen lassen.

Wenn Du allerdings auch Kommunikation zwischen den Rechnern in UG und OG willst funktioniert das so nicht. (Außer Du würdest den Server zwischen den Netzwerken zusätzlich routen lassen)

Und es wäre gut zu wissen wie die Rechner auf den Server zugreifen sollen, also bspw. FTP, Windows-Freigabe/Netzlaufwerke, DLNA, Backupfunktionen, etc.)


Als persönliche Empfehlung, falls es Dir durch den Kopf gehen sollte: Ich würde grundsätzlich davon abraten einen Homeserver per WLAN irgendwo anzubinden (WLAN wenn dann für mobile Endgeräte)


@Edith - schrecklich, wenn einem beim Lesen der eigenen Antwort immer neue Sachen einfallen


----------



## Maniskryptus (20. August 2013)

*AW: Haus Vernetzung 2 DSL Anschlüsse Fragen über Fragen!*

Servus, 

also deine Ideen sind schon mal gut!

Eine Zweite Netzwerkkarte wäre eine Alternative, aber da wo der Server steht wäre da ne menge Kabel! Der Server selbst ist natürlich nicht über W-Lan Angebunden. Wie du schon geraten hast, wird W-Lan nur für Mobile Endgeräte Verwendet! Handy usw. 

Die Pcs aus dem UG und OG sollten im Idealfall auch untereinander Kommunizieren! Da jedoch Verstehe ich nicht genau was du meinst, das ich den Server zwischen den Netzwerken Routen lassen soll! Wäre toll wenn du das etwas genauer Erläuterst! 

Die Rechner sollen auf den Server per DLNA (Auch die PS3),  Netzlaufwerke Zugreifen. Außerdem soll man von Überall per FTP Zugriff haben! Auf dem Server wird auch evtl ne kleine Website gehostet, und ein Teamspeak 3 Server etc... Per VM ua auch als Testumgebung genutzt!

Als zusammenfassung:

- 2te Netzwerkkarte fällt Flach, da ich dann lieber ein Hub Zwischen Klemme. Grund: Der Server hat nur 2 PCI Steckplätze! 
- Hub scheint mir die einfachste Lösung zu sein. Jedoch nicht ganz nach meinem Wunsch
- bleibt bis jetzt nur noch dein Vorschlag den Server zwischen den Netzwerken Routen zu lassen! 

Das Verstehe ich so, das der Server an ein Router Angeschlossen werden soll, und von diesem Router jeweils ein Kabel an den Router im UG und eins an den Router im OG gehen soll?

Richtig?

Greez
Benny


----------



## TeKila (20. August 2013)

*AW: Haus Vernetzung 2 DSL Anschlüsse Fragen über Fragen!*

Puuh, habe ich mir gedacht, dass Du die schwierigere Variante wählst 

Machen wir mal eine Aufstellung: (von was ich ausgehe bzw. was dann nötig wäre inkl. Reihenfolge der Realisierung)


1. Getrennte IP-Adressbereiche in beiden Netzen 
(Beispiel IP-Adressen)
192.168.0.0 (Telekom Router 700V) - stellt DHCP
192.168.1.0 (Telekom Router 921V) - stellt DHCP


2. Kabelverbindung zwischen beiden Netzwerken über (siehe 3.) Server oder Router dazwischen


3. Routing zwischen beiden Netzwerken
3.1 Server ->
-> Switch --->
---> Router 700V
---> Router 921V
(in diesem Fall übernimmt der Server das Routing zwischen beiden Netzwerken)
Onboard Tools oder Freeware gibt es für eigentlich jedes OS

3.2 Server ->
-> Router --->
---> Router 700V
---> Router 921V
(in diesem Fall wird das Routing von einem Router übernommen (Wichtig - der Router muss in der Oberfläche statische Routen anbieten)
Vorteil - funktioniert auch, wenn der Server aus ist

Für beide Routingfälle müssen die IP-Adressen des Server manuell konfiguriert werden, damit er sich in beiden Netzwerken befindet


Ab hier geht es eigentlich nur noch um IP-Konfiguration an DHCP-Server(n), Routern & am Server
Das kommt extra 



Naja, damit es keinen Doppelpost gibt, mach ich eben mal die Seite voll:

Beispiel Routing zwischen den beiden Netzen: (extra stark unterschiedliche IP's als Beispiele)
Router - "700V" - 192.168.0.1
Router - "921V" - 172.16.1.1
Server oder eigenständiger Router - "Router" - 192.168.0.254 UND 172.16.1.254
Rechner - "Client1" - 192.168.0.15
Rechner - "Client2" - 172.16.1.20


"Client1" schickt PING an "Client2":

1. "Client1" ist auf dem Netz 192.168.0.0 mit der Hostadresse .15 und erhält vom Ping Programm den Auftrag ein PING an den "Client2" - 172.16.1.20 zu schicken.
2. Nun merkt der "Client1", dass diese Zieladresse nicht seinem IP Segment ist (anderes Netz), denn er kennt ja seine eigene IP Adresse und damit sein eigenes Netz und befragt nun den PC IP Stack ob er ein Default Gateway Eintrag hat, wo er das IP Packet hinschicken kann, denn das Gateway wird ja schon wissen wie es weitergeht…
3. Hurra, da hat er den "700V" - 192.168.0.1 , also ab mit dem Packet dahin...
4. Aha, in der Routing Tabelle steht eine statische Route die dem Router sagt alles für 172.16.1.0 schicke bitte an die 192.168.1.254 "Router" 
5. Der "Router" empfängt nun das Packet, sieht auf die Zieladresse 172.16.1.20 und sieht daraufhin in seiner Routing Tabelle nach.....
6. Gut, Das 172.16.1.0er Netz ist an mir direkt angeschlossen also raus damit
7. Nun landet das Packet beim "921V" der das Paket an den Client 172.16.1.20 schickt.
8. Der sieht nach was er machen soll...OK, ich soll ein echo reply an 192.168.0.15 (Client) schicken. Also, los gehts..

und zurück 

9. "Client2" ist auf dem Netz 172.16.1.0 mit der Hostadresse .20 und erhält den Auftrag eine ECHO (Ping-Antwort) an den "Client1" 192.168.0.15 zu schicken.
10. Nun merkt der "Client2", dass diese Zieladresse nicht seinem IP Segment ist (anderes Netz), denn er kennt ja seine eigene IP Adresse und damit sein eigenes Netz und befragt nun den PC IP Stack ob er ein Default Gateway Eintrag hat, wo er das IP Packet hinschicken kann, denn das Gateway wird ja schon wissen wie es weitergeht…
11. Hurra, da hat er den "921V" - 172.16.1.1 , also ab mit dem Packet dahin...
12. Aha, in der Routing Tabelle steht eine statische Route die dem Router sagt alles für 192.168.1.0 schicke bitte an die 172.16.1.254 "Router" 
13. Der "Router" empfängt nun das Packet, sieht auf die Zieladresse 192.168.0.15 und sieht daraufhin in seiner Routing Tabelle nach.....
14. Gut, Das 192.168.0.0er Netz ist an mir direkt angeschlossen also raus damit
15. Nun landet das Packet beim "700V" der das Paket an den Client 192.168.0.15 schickt.
15. Perfekt, das Packet mit der echo Antwort vom Router ist da und erzeugt ein freudestrahlendes "Antwort von 172.16.1.20"


----------



## Maniskryptus (21. August 2013)

*AW: Haus Vernetzung 2 DSL Anschlüsse Fragen über Fragen!*

Servus, 

okay, das habe ich soweit Verstanden, und ein wenig kenne ich mich ja auch aus. Ich war mir nur nicht Sicher wie ich das Löse wegen der 2 Internetverbindungen! Diese ja Getrennt voneinander Funtionieren sollten.

Ich werde morgen bei Zeit mal deine Konstellation zum Testen aufbauen!



TeKila schrieb:


> 3.2 Server ->
> -> Router --->
> ---> Router 700V
> ---> Router 921V
> ...



Das Verstehe ich auch hoffentlich richtig: Vom Server geht ein LAN Kabel an einen separaten Router, in meinem Fall dann die "FritzBox" von diesem geht jeweils ein Kabel an den 700v und eines an den 921V. 
Die Pcs und sonstigen Geräten die an den beiden Routern Angeschlossen sind, bleiben nach Konfiguration unberührt von einander!

Ich muss ja dann lediglich jedem Router eine Feste und voneinander Unterscheidende IP geben! ( Das Funktioniert auch, habe das bei der Fritz Box und dem 921V Zur zeit so) 
Und dann noch den DHCP EInstellen in welchen Zahlen bereichen er die IPs zuweisen soll. 

Dein Beispiel:

Router - "700V" - 192.168.0.1
Router - "921V" - 172.16.1.1
Router - "Fritzbox" - 192.168.0.254

Den Absatz Verstehe ich nun nicht so recht! 

*"Server oder eigenständiger Router - "Router" - 192.168.0.254 UND 172.16.1.254"*

Ich denke als eigenständigen Router meinst du dann in meinem Fall die FritzBox von der aus dann die beiden anderen Angeschlossen werden. Aber in der FritzBox kann ich nur eine IP Einstellen. Oder meinst du was anderes?

Sorry, das ich vielleicht auf dem Schlauch stehe. 

Greez
Benny


----------



## nfsgame (21. August 2013)

*AW: Haus Vernetzung 2 DSL Anschlüsse Fragen über Fragen!*



Maniskryptus schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> okay, das habe ich soweit Verstanden, und ein wenig kenne ich mich ja auch aus. Ich war mir nur nicht Sicher wie ich das Löse wegen der 2 Internetverbindungen! Diese ja Getrennt voneinander Funtionieren sollten.


 
Ganz einfach in dem du den entsprechenden Standardgateway des jeweiligen Routers im Client festlegst.


----------



## Maniskryptus (21. August 2013)

*AW: Haus Vernetzung 2 DSL Anschlüsse Fragen über Fragen!*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ganz einfach in dem du den entsprechenden Standardgateway des jeweiligen Routers im Client festlegst.


 
Servus, 

und dann funktionieren auch zb. die Handys und Tablets die zum jeweiligen Router per W-Lan angebunden sind? Ohne im Handy etc den Standartgetway einzustellen?  

Greez
Benny


----------



## Maniskryptus (21. August 2013)

*AW: Haus Vernetzung 2 DSL Anschlüsse Fragen über Fragen!*

Also ich habe jetzt mal zum Testen was aufgebaut! 

Das sieht folgendermaßen aus!

Router im UG IP Adresse "192.168.2.1" "DHCP Bereich 100-199"
Router in 1OG IP Adresse "192.168.2.2" DHCP Bereich 251-254"
Router im 2OG IP Adresse "192.168.2.3 "DCHP Bereich 200-250"

Router UG und Router 2OG sind per Kabel an Router 1OG geschlossen.

PC1 in 2OG ist mit Router in 2OG geschlossen, IPv4 habe ich demnach Manuell eingestellt , auch den Standartgetway, im falle des genannten Clienten ist das dann 192.168.2.3
PC1 im UG ist mit Router UG geschlossen, IPv4 habe ich auch manuell eingestellt, hier ist dann der Standartgetway 192.168.2.1
PC1 im 1OG ist an Router im 1OG geschlossen, IPv4 auch manuell eingestellt, hier soll der Client aufs Internet im UG zugreifen, der Standardgetway ist hier demnach 192.168.2.1

Funktioniert auch alles soweit! Nur wenn ich diese Einstellungen am Clienten nicht Manuell eingebe, dann verbindet zb. der PC im UG zum Standardgetway 192.168.2.3 obwohl am Router mit IP 192.168.2.1 Angeschlossen ist! 

Hoffentlich blickt einer bei dem Kauderwelsch hier durch! 

Ich habe jetzt gerade kein W-Lan zum Testen parat, deswegen Frage ich hier, ob die Wlan Geräte sich dann Automatisch über den Standardgetway Verbinden, wo sie auch Connectet sind. Beispiel per W-Lan an Router 2OG Verbunden dann auch den Standardgetway 192.168.2.3 benutzen! 

Und wie sieht es aus, wenn W-Lan Geräte oder auch Lan Geräte wie zum Beispiel der Telekom Media Receiver, an den Router im 1OG Verbunden sind, in dem Receiver kann ich keine weiteren Einstellungen dahingehend vornehmen! Er muss aber Internet Verbindung zum Router im 2OG haben, weil dort in diesem Router die Telekom Zugangsdaten für den Receiver liegen! 

In der Fritz Box 6360 Cable, der Als Router im 1OG fungiert ist eine Option die nennt sich Statische IPv4-Routing-Tabelle.

Da habe ich auch mal die Dinge eingestellt! Siehe Bild!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe ich das so richtig gemacht? Oder ist diese Option nicht Notwendig?

Greez
Benny


----------



## TeKila (21. August 2013)

*AW: Haus Vernetzung 2 DSL Anschlüsse Fragen über Fragen!*

Jetzt hast Du gleich zwei Sachen vermischt 

Wenn die Netzwerke unterschiedliche, also beide Internet Leitungen benutzen sollen musst Du sie in verschiedene Netze packen, also IP-seitig getrennt.
Und auch zwei völlig verschiedene WLAN Netze, bei denen ich raten würde die meisten Geräte nur in einem anzumelden.
Deshalb auch der Router in der Mitte, der beide Netzwerke miteinander verbindet (LAN/LAN Router oder Rechner) - die Fritzbox kann das ziemlich sicher nicht.
Als Beispiel:
UG: 192.168.*1*.x
2OG: 192.168.*2*.x
1OG: 192.168.*2*._254_ UND 192.168.*1*._254_ - beide manuell eingerichtet (oder über *zwei Netzwerkkarten* per jeweiligem DHCP)


Als nochmalige Alternative, wenn es denn die Telekom Router das können, wäre eine VPN zwischen beiden Netzen einzurichten - mit der jeweiligen "internen" IP, Du willst ja nicht über das Internet die Netzwerke miteinander verbinden. Dabei würde der ZwischenRouter entfallen, und der Server könnte bequem in einem der beiden Netze angeschlossen werden.


Ojeee, ich hoffe ich verwirre Dich nicht 


Mein Vorschlag, wäre entweder über eine VPN (falls die Telekom Router das Unterstützen) oder Du baust doch in den Server eine zweite Netzwerkkarte
Mit zweiter NIC im Server würde das dann so aussehen:
UG: Telekom Router mit DHCP + WLAN (192.168.0.1 & SSID1)
2OG: Telekom Router mit DHCP + WLAN (192.168.1.1 & SSID2)
1OG Server mit zwei Netzwerkkarten (Karte 1 an RouterUG, Karte 2 an Router 2OG) beide mit fixer IP im jeweiligen Adressbereich - diese IP am DHCP auslassen )
Am Server Routen zwischen beiden Netzwerken einrichten und Primäre Netzwerkkarte für Internetzugriff festlegen

Wenn Du einen Rechner mit zwei Netzwerkkarten hast, kannst Du das problemlos testen - die Bordmittel von Windows7, ich glaube ab Professional reichen, bzw gibt es genügend Freewaretools, die das auch gedeichselt bekommen


----------



## Maniskryptus (21. August 2013)

*AW: Haus Vernetzung 2 DSL Anschlüsse Fragen über Fragen!*

Servus, 

also, ich habe das jetzt soweit hinbekommen, das alle in beiden Befindlichen Netzwerken sich auch gegenseitig zb unter Windows (Netzwerk) finden. 

Auch der Drucker wird von einem PC der an dem Router im UG angeschlossen ist gefunden, der Drucker ist am Router im OG Angeschlossen. Es Funtktioniert ja auch alles soweit, nur habe ich das gefühl das es erstens, etwas langsam ist. Kann auch nur en Hirngespinnst sein. Und zweitens muss ich dabei bei jedem Clienten (PC) den Standardgateway Manuell einstellen, damit dieser Client auch das für ihn bestimmte Internet nutzt! 

Also die Internetleitungen sollen nicht mit einander Verbunden werden, wie es zum beispiel per Doppel WAN Router möglich wäre. Es sollen nur beide Netzwerke gegenseitig erreichbar sein, und auch darauf zugegriffen werden können. Wie es ja jetzt mit den Manuellen Gateway Einstellungen am Clienten funktioniert! 

Alle W-Lan Netze sind auch Verschieden, es gibt ja sogar 3! Router UG, FritzBox, und Router 2OG. Wobei die 2 Router an der FritzBox zusammen laufen. 

Jetzt gerade ist es Aktuell so aufgebaut!

Router UG W723V mit IP Adresse 192.168.2.1

per Kabel an 

Fritz Box 6360 Cable mit IP 192.168.2.2

Und Router im 2OG W921V mit IP 192.168.2.3

per Kabel auch an die Fritz Box 6360 Cable


Ich verstehe nur diesen bereich von dir nicht ganz! 

"1OG: 192.168.2.254 UND 192.168.1.254" Wieso tauchen da dann 2 IPs auf? Werden hier dann 2 Router benötigt? Also in meinem Fall dann evtl die FritzBox und zusätzlich noch einer?

Das mit der VPN werde ich gleich nochmal Googlen! 

Greez


----------



## Maniskryptus (21. August 2013)

*AW: Haus Vernetzung 2 DSL Anschlüsse Fragen über Fragen!*



TeKila schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag, wäre entweder über eine VPN (falls die Telekom Router das Unterstützen) oder Du baust doch in den Server eine zweite Netzwerkkarte
> Mit zweiter NIC im Server würde das dann so aussehen:
> UG: Telekom Router mit DHCP + WLAN (192.168.0.1 & SSID1)
> 2OG: Telekom Router mit DHCP + WLAN (192.168.1.1 & SSID2)
> ...


 
Okay, ich denke darauf wird es wohl hinaus laufen! Werden dann auch die Pcs und andere Geräte aus beiden Netzwerken auf jedem PC etc. Verfügbar sein? Also zum Beispiel die Freigegebenen Ordner etc.

Und nachdem ich mal ein wenig Recherchiert habe, weis ich noch nicht genau wie man das Routen zwischen den beiden Netzwerken einrichtet. Testsystem ist dann jetzt erstmal mein PC mit 2 NICs, Betriebssystem ist Windows 8 64 BIT. Routing und RAS habe ich bereits in den Diensten Aktiviert. Und auch in der Registry nachträglich Überprüft! Wird das nun komplett über die Konsole eingerichtet, oder gibt es da ne Grafische Oberfläche in Windows? Wäre auch bereit ein Extra Programm fürs Routing zu Testzwecken zu Installieren. Auf dem Server wird später WHS 2011 und Debian 6 Squezze über VMWare Laufen. Ich denke das WHS 2011 dann das Routing übernehmen sollte!? 

Nunja, bis der Server eintrifft dauert es wohl noch 2 Wochen, aber es kann ja nicht Schaden wenn ich jetzt schon mal "rum Experimentiere" So erspare ich mir vielleicht unnötig viel Arbeit mit dem Server. Und ich lerne dazu! Ich hab mit Routing echt noch gar nichts am Hut gehabt!


----------

